# IBM ThinkPad R40 WLAN Card Problem[moved from m/b]



## simonlevy1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello,

I have an IBM R40 and i've just managed to get my hands on a WLAN card but when i pluged it in it, shows me the following message:

ERROR 1802: Unauthorized network card is plugged

I've looked in the net and a lot of people used to have this problem, there was a file called no-1802, but it's nowhere to be found now:sigh:, could anyone please help me?

Regards
Simon


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are trying to use a card that was not tested for use in the machine. This is a BIOS restriction. Short of finding the hack you mention, we can't do much for you.

If it makes you feel any better, I have an 802.11n card that I wanted to install in my HP machine and ran into the same issue. :frown:


----------

